# Free rabbit and cage (gibbsville, WI)



## Boz (Nov 3, 2009)

http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/pet/1448526546.html

_FREE BLACK RABBIT,.. COMES WTIH CAGE AND WHATEVER ELSE HE HAS! WANT HIM GONE SOON.. I'M SICK OF CLEANING UP AFTER HIM AND THE CAGE SMELLS I KEEP CLEANING IT BUT STILL STINKS!! IF YOU WANT HIM HE IS YOURS!! HAS BEDDING AND SOME FOOD, APPLES NANANA'S AND RABBIT FOOD! PLEASE JUST COME GET HIM! 

I'M NOT WILLING TO TRAVEL HIM TO YOU! IF YOU WANT HIM YOU COME GET HIM!! _ 

Is there anyone able to help this bunny?


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 3, 2009)

That was very blunt..... Poor bun! I hope someone can get him before they do something stupid. Like set him free or something.


----------



## Riverpines (Nov 3, 2009)

Why so much not like for this bun when you have other buns? Just wondering.
Vinegar works great to remove smell on cage floor or pans. Its an instant odor killer and safe to use. Thats how I keep my rabbitry smelling not like rabbits! 
Maybe clean the cage and wash it down with some vinegar and rinse with clear water?
Vinegar also removes the urine deposits that can build up.


----------



## Boz (Nov 3, 2009)

Riverpines, this isn't my rabbit. It's a post on craigslist.


----------



## Riverpines (Nov 3, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> Riverpines, this isn't my rabbit. It's a post on craigslist.


Wow!!! The ads on CL!!
I look there to and cant understand why....like this ad.

Sorry I thought it was you. My bad. I didnt notice the link. Not really paying close enough attention. Got the flu. Thats why I have been on here most of the day. LOL


----------



## Boz (Nov 3, 2009)

It's okay no worries! It's a little hard to miss since it's before the text.


----------



## Riverpines (Nov 3, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> It's okay no worries! It's a little hard to miss since it's before the text.


I had no prob skipping the link and looking right at the text!! LOL
Thats me though!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 3, 2009)

I wish I could but that 4+ hours away from me...it is just so sad


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 4, 2009)

The Craigslist person would benefit by receiving guidance (from RO members, if the rabbit hasn't already fallen into malicious hateful hands) as to 1) a shelter surrender or 2) rescue receptive organization that has space.

Craigslist is littered with persons who don't do the research before obtaining or purchasing a rabbit. This person doesn't even want to drive the rabbit to a safe place???!! Ugggh... You get so disgusted at the give-aways.

Let's hope knowledgeable individuals ~with available time~ will guide this short-tempered person into Doing what's best for the innocent heartbeat ... so the rabbit will have quality of life and a human's good care.

INNOCENT heartbeats, so many, SO MANY without homes ~ and Hundreds to Thousands that people discard as Free and cheap. don't want to bother with anymore.

Boz, good for you to post this in case someone in the Sheboygan area can steer him to the right persons!! Sheboygan County Humane Society? What would SCHS say if the CL poster called them up?

Homes with humans, 
companion priority!! :hearts


----------



## betsy (Nov 4, 2009)

I Sent the link to a friend who does rescue in that area.. maybe they can help. cross your fingers. 
Betsy


----------



## betsy (Nov 5, 2009)

this was the email sent to him by the rabbit rescue followed by his reply. sooo sad..
this was Becky's second attempt to contact him. 

"Another rescue emailed me earlier. Do you need assistance?"

"

"No not form you guys at all! Tell that crazy person who ever it was TO GO STRAIGHT TO HELL!! BYE"


----------



## mardigraskisses (Nov 6, 2009)

:twitch:
:crash


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 6, 2009)

*mardigraskisses wrote: *


> :twitch:
> :crash


ditto


----------



## KRSAS (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey Guys
After that email where he told us where to go, I continued to try to kill him with kindness.... if you think that made you twitch... you should have read where he went from there. He went so far as to blame shelters for pet overpopulation! I gave up...


----------



## KRSAS (Nov 7, 2009)

While we are on the topic of wonderful Craigslist ads... Does anyone have room for any fosters? I made the mistake of posting an ad for our rescue on Craigslist... now we have more requests for intakes coming in than our foster homes can handle. We will drive the bunnies to you with cages, bedding, food, and anything else you would like us to bring! We have had requests for 18 bunnies plus 3 litters of babies this weekend alone.... Most of them I have been able to convince to hold on until we have room, but the one lady with the babies that she hasnt noticed for 2 weeks wants them out and Id really like to get them out of the situation!!!! Let me know if any of you have a few extra square feet!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey Becca. I would start a new thread about needing help with fostering. You may get more responses.


----------



## betsy (Nov 8, 2009)

hey becca, nice to see you joined.. this is a wonderful place.. we tried with that guy but there is no helping some people.. sigh.. it's worse when you deal with dogs and cats then it is with bunnies if you can believe that.. if it's just a foster i could take a litter of babies if you want.. but remember i overfeed...lol
Betsy


----------



## KRSAS (Nov 11, 2009)

LOL... You cant overfeed babies  Ive tried. If this girl ever pops Ill let you know. I think we will be getting in those other two litters in about 2 weeks two and they will be about 4 weeks then, so they should be pretty easy, not to mention pretty easy to adopt out!


----------

